# Filtration Eheim 2213 or 2215?



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 15g that I'm running 480l/hr on(Just over 100GPH) with internal filters.
I want to upgrade to an eheim external filter for that tank - but also to get a filter that will be able to cope with a 55g eventually - if possible.

The 2213 is rated 440l/h and the 2215 is rated 620l/h. 

Eheim seem to think that the 2213 is already too powerful for my 15g tank even though it's less muscle than I'm using at present.

Can the 2215 operate in the 15g or do you think this will just be too much filter for the tank?

Thanks.
cb


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> I have a 15g that I'm running 480l/hr on(Just over 100GPH) with internal filters.
> I want to upgrade to an eheim external filter for that tank - but also to get a filter that will be able to cope with a 55g eventually - if possible.
> 
> The 2213 is rated 440l/h and the 2215 is rated 620l/h.
> ...


Hi Clepberry,
I currently own the Eheim 2213 and 2215 canisters. The 2213 is on a 26 gallon bowfront and the 2215 is on a 38 gallon tank. They both are pretty powerful and may be too much flow for a 15 gallon. I have not tested the ouput myself, so I can not confirm the actual output gal/hr that Eheim claims. I really like the design of the 2213 better, as it includes a tall media basket to hold all of the media and is easier to rinse the media during maintenance. I think they now supply a similar basket on the newer 2215 model. They come with all of the needed media for the initial set up including hoses(2 pieces) and shut off valves(4).

Plus they are super quiet!...I have to literally put my hand on them to verify they're running. They keep the water in my tanks very clear. I've read that a lot of filter manufacturers over rate the actual output of their filters, but the Eheims are supposed to be pretty accurate. 

Personally, I've never tried this, but if you find that the flow is too much on the output side, you can reduce the flow somewhat by adjusting the shut-off valve on that side.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The canisters have quick disconnects. You can get the 2215 and have the outflow(make sure its ONLY the outflow, or the motor will work too hard) turned down a little to make the flow more manageable. 

I have a 2213 and two 2222s which is the old pro series. All of them have been very reliable and worth every penny I have spent on them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure if either would be too powerful. FWIW, I run a 2217 on a 29g.


----------

